# Will females do heart wings?



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 2 month old baby Tiel, 

I know it's way too young, but I'm trying to get idea of his/her gender. Do both genders do heart wings? Thanks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

No only males do heart wings.


----------

